# Sears tactors.



## scruggman1 (Dec 8, 2013)

New to site. Have a 1970 ss12, and a 1969 10xl custom. The 10xl has no spark. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

If it still has points, I would start there, make sure the key switch and related wiring is good too. from there look at coil. Did you try another spark plug?


----------



## scruggman1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah. Still no spark. Has solid state ignition so I found new, correct ignition switch to try.


----------

